# Dog tries to play fetch with a statue.



## Del

First thread so I hope I am doing this right. Today my wife showed me this video on You Tube. 

Adding the title to copy and past my link didn't work maybe somebody can actually post the link

Dog Tries To Play Fetch With Statue 

Del


----------



## KZoppa

here ya go...


----------



## KZoppa

BTW... that is too funny!


----------



## Del

You are fast, care to educate me. Or did I miss it already being posted? If so I am also gong to have to go the search school too, I missed out on that one too.


----------



## KZoppa

basically what i did was looked up the exact name on youtube, clicked the video and copied the web address in the web address bar and pasted it. Make sense?


----------



## CarrieJ

Oh wow, nothing like a border collie without sheep.

Needs some LED lights.


----------



## Del

The address bar, excuse me while I kick myself. I was trying to do it the hard way. Mark one more lesson learnt. I may have some age behind me, but using the forums is still new for me. I read a lot and post little.

Thank you,
Del


----------



## KZoppa

Del said:


> The address bar, excuse me while I kick myself. I was trying to do it the hard way. Mark one more lesson learnt. I may have some age behind me, but using the forums is still new for me. I read a lot and post little.
> 
> Thank you,
> Del


 
no problem. glad i could help.


----------



## kelso

I only watched the first few seconds...think it is a BC?

I love them, would love to have one someday. But do not think I am smart enough, heheh...this video shows that they must be entertained! Scary smart dogs


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN

That was really funny, awwww the bit where the dog tried giving the stick to the statue! Cute..


----------



## Franksmom

True BC! I love them but the would play fetch till they dropped.


----------



## NancyJ

That is too cute


----------



## DCluver33

kelso said:


> I only watched the first few seconds...think it is a BC?
> 
> I love them, would love to have one someday. But do not think I am smart enough, heheh...this video shows that they must be entertained! Scary smart dogs


yup that's a Border Collie, they can come in blue Merle, red Merle, tri, brown and white, and the classic black and white.

with my BC I got lucky and got a mellow one, usually they're very hyper and will destroy your house if you don't give them a job to do. he was wicked smart I never had to teach him anything really, he just knew or was watching my body language. 

that video was hilarious I'll have to show my mom later.


----------



## GSDGunner

:rofl:

Omg! That was too funny. I am seriously crying from laughing so hard.
What a great find. Thanks for posting (both of you ).


----------



## Davey Benson

Oh ya.... that's a BC, just busting at the seams with personality, and energy.


Mine's red and white with yellow eyes... (people always say they're beautiful, I think they're freaky) Here's mine playing with my gsd...


----------



## brembo

kelso said:


> I only watched the first few seconds...think it is a BC?
> 
> I love them, would love to have one someday. But do not think I am smart enough, heheh...this video shows that they must be entertained! Scary smart dogs



Eh, if you can manage a GSD you would have no issues with a BC. I had collies prior to my GSD and the conversion was pretty easy. BCs are not quite as obsessed with pleasing their owner as GSDs (anecdotal evidence of course) seem to be. They are wicked smart and I had many a wonderful belly laugh watching mine figure stuff out. I think GSDs are a tiny bit more chill overall.


----------



## KZoppa

brembo said:


> Eh, if you can manage a GSD you would have no issues with a BC. I had collies prior to my GSD and the conversion was pretty easy. BCs are not quite as obsessed with pleasing their owner as GSDs (anecdotal evidence of course) seem to be. They are wicked smart and I had many a wonderful belly laugh watching mine figure stuff out. I think GSDs are a tiny bit more chill overall.


 
have to agree. My uncle has border collies and.... he has BCs because they're smart and energetic. He's physically handicapped so he's not very active but his BC Gracie is OBSESSED with fetch. I have GSDs because i love the breed and dont know if i could stand the energizer bunny in my house. GSDs have a nice balance IMO.


----------



## shelms488

I thought it was a border colle but I am not sure if Ive ever seen one with brown on it. so it could be but then again it might be somthing else


----------



## brembo

shelms488 said:


> I thought it was a border colle but I am not sure if Ive ever seen one with brown on it. so it could be but then again it might be somthing else


BCs don't have generations of confirmation behind their lines, pretty much all that matters (or mattered) was how well the dogs herded. Some of the "world champ" dogs are scruffy mongrel looking dogs. The shepherds (human) didn't give a flip what the dogs looked like as long as the dog could get the sheep in the pen. I understand that this may be changing and now looks as it were will be part of judging.


----------



## Bridget

That is hilarious! Thanks for sharing and welcome.


----------



## Davey Benson

shelms488 said:


> I thought it was a border colle but I am not sure if Ive ever seen one with brown on it. so it could be but then again it might be somthing else


Border collies can be tri colored(white,black, brown). My last one was.











brembo said:


> BCs don't have generations of confirmation behind their lines, pretty much all that matters (or mattered) was how well the dogs herded. Some of the "world champ" dogs are scruffy mongrel looking dogs. The shepherds (human) didn't give a flip what the dogs looked like as long as the dog could get the sheep in the pen. I understand that this may be changing and now looks as it were will be part of judging.


Yep, there hasn't been the "show line" breeding done with BC's as there has been with some other breeds, they are all pretty much working line, with a wide range of looks, sizes, shapes, etc.


----------



## benjamin1

It is so cute and funney.


----------



## BGSD

Saw this on reddit awhile ago; pretty funny video.


----------

